
Twitter should Not allow me to follow more than a thousand people - Huhty
https://medium.com/@gmrlbiz/twitter-should-not-allow-me-to-follow-more-than-a-thousand-people-b54d8bee9d4e
======
mindcrime
What? No. If you don't want to follow more than 600 people, then ... don't.
But your workflow isn't mine and there's no reason that I should be inhibited
by your ideas of how Twitter should work.

